# chrome fittings on finals



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats your go to tool for attaching chrome etc fittings on the walls in showers. Rag over it and pipe wrench OR .....
Have 2 to put on and don't want to scratch the finishes. 
A few of these and threaded pipe. What kind of pipe should I be using for these water supply outlets. It was roughed out with a black iron pipe for tiling.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm no plumber, but...

Crescent wrench with rag. Brass nipples. 


Gary


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rubber strap wrench
Yes, brass nipples, not pvc risers


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

A fellow contractor just bought the Knipex non-marring adjustable pliers for this kind of work. He's been very happy with them. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Knipex-8603250-10-Inch-Pliers-Wrench/dp/B000X4OG94


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for your advice and I'll look into those Knipex or the strap wrench


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Strap wrench here. Not the rubber one for me, but one with a woven belt. Or stick the rubber-coated handle of your slip-joint piers into the hole.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Philament said:


> A fellow contractor just bought the Knipex non-marring adjustable pliers for this kind of work. He's been very happy with them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Knipex-8603250-10-Inch-Pliers-Wrench/dp/B000X4OG94


Knipex is worth every penny...love them all!


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the rubber strap wrench. Never could get very good purchase with the woven type.


----------



## hydromechanic (Jul 6, 2016)

Use your hands


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hydromechanic said:


> Use your hands


That's what she said...


----------



## hydromechanic (Jul 6, 2016)

Now I know why this forum sucks, finish carpenters making "retired phrases" on the plumbing side of this forum, that has no positive input to the original post. If you got time for a comment like that and with 6,000+ posts, I think you're the one using your hand a lot.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hydromechanic said:


> Now I know why this forum sucks, finish carpenters making "retired phrases" on the plumbing side of this forum, that has no positive input to the original post. If you got time for a comment like that and with 6,000+ posts, I think you're the one using your hand a lot.


I made my positive input in post #3 above. If you think this forum sucks, don't let the door hit you on the way out...

And pull that stick out of your ass, life's too short NOT to have fun...


----------



## hydromechanic (Jul 6, 2016)

Your post was only positive in reference to your HIV status


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hydromechanic said:


> Your post was only positive in reference to your HIV status


Ad hominem remarks... I know you are but what am I?
Really? What are you, five?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

hydromechanic said:


> Now I know why this forum sucks,


Because you're here????




hydromechanic said:


> finish carpenters making "retired phrases" on the plumbing side of this forum,


Coming from a poster that doesn’t have a trade… Perfect! :thumbsup:



hydromechanic said:


> that has no positive input to the original post.


And this was a positive post regarding the OP????



hydromechanic said:


> If you got time for a comment like that and with 6,000+ posts


Coming from a member who has provided such incredible insight in all of his 2 previous posts… Perfect!



hydromechanic said:


> I think you're the one using your hand a lot.


Think again!

To the OP, we use a piece of leather and reg. Channel Locks. Won't prevent you from crushing the piece - but no scratches :thumbsup:

I'm not a plumber as the guy would like me to be to comment!


----------



## hydromechanic (Jul 6, 2016)

Handy hack


----------



## hydromechanic (Jul 6, 2016)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Because you're here????
> (Giving away wrong or free info ruining the trade, everyone is a DIY now a days, taking business away from contractors, making big box store corporations richer, and safety in an installation is disregarded for the future owner)
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

To my surprise I've just been informed that I'm an HIV positive hack! :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

m1911 said:


> To my surprise I've just been informed that I'm an HIV positive hack! :laughing:


Doesn’t look like you’ve lost much weight since your diagnosis. Question for you, if you put a pipe wrench on that pipe you’re smoking in the picture - does it get scratched? Just trying to stay true to the topic.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Doesn’t look like you’ve lost much weight since your diagnosis. Question for you, if you put a pipe wrench on that pipe you’re smoking in the picture - does it get scratched? Just trying to stay true to the topic.


Does it matter if it gets scratched?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think this thread gave me aids.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

